# Kudos to the Moderators



## Walt (22 May 2020)

To Our Moderators,

Thank you for the many hours you invest in our forum. Your dedication and assistance in helping Mr. Bobbitt to keep this site alive is very much appreciated. As an aside, to those who frequent ARMY.CA, please consider supporting by either subscribing, or making a donation. Every dollar helps! Thanks!

Walt


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 May 2020)

Thanks Walt, your support and confidence are greatly appreciated!

Cheers
Mike


----------



## jeffb (22 May 2020)

I will second that! Thanks Mike and the moderator team.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 Jun 2020)

In turn, I just want to personally take this time to thank our user-base and other Moderators. There wouldn’t be a need for us without your regular contributions of thought and time to this site.

But more whole-heartedly, I’d like to especially thank everyone for the last few months. We’re all experiencing varying levels of uncommon concerns. Our respective geographical locations may have us experiencing things in very different ways, both professionally and personally. Global events may be affecting some of us in ways others aren't aware of as well. 

We’re all in front of our computers or mobile devices, and although many of us know each other beyond our Army.ca personas, several more of us are strangers. Sometimes it can be easy to forget that in some cases there may be a lot more behind our typed-out words than just what we’re seeing on our screens. I know I’m guilty of that.

There’s been a few hiccups here and there. But ultimately, I’ve really noticed the overall constructive candour everyone has been trying to maintain while discussing some very complicated and sensitive topics. I obviously have no idea what’s being discussed in PMs. But publicly, I personally appreciate the effort being put in to remaining calm while moving discussions forward in a productive manner. 

So this is my personal thank you to everyone. I’ve enjoyed reading many differing viewpoints on sometimes controversial matters, even when I share a different opinion. There have been many responses to my own posts that I’ve wanted to address, but if I speak honestly, sometimes I just haven’t the time nor focus to dedicate to answering fully. I always ponder everyone’s comments though. 

I do hope everyone, their friends, family and other loved ones are safe and healthy. These strange times have certainly been disruptive, but my hope is that some positivity will come from it all eventually.

Take care all


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Oct 2020)

And just because it's Sunday, and my turn to be audited, a wag of the finger.  If the mods are going to delete a post unilaterally, it would be helpful to know where I posted it, and what it said. I'm old and slowing down and don't keep muck of an eye on a post after it's been sent.  It's a small thing, but gets irksome, especially depending on which mod is manning the radios at any given time, as I seem to attract the ire of a certain few more than the others. No hard feelings, just a minor point.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (25 Oct 2020)

Target Up said:
			
		

> And just because it's Sunday, and my turn to be audited, a wag of the finger.  If the mods are going to delete a post unilaterally, it would be helpful to know where I posted it, and what it said. I'm old and slowing down and don't keep muck of an eye on a post after it's been sent.  It's a small thing, but gets irksome, especially depending on which mod is manning the radios at any given time, as I seem to attract the ire of a certain few more than the others. No hard feelings, just a minor point.



I deleted your post from the PRes/Wolf thread. While I understand the comment was made in fun and there’s no formal policy wrt the content in question, it wasn’t in line with what’s considered suitable going forward. I’d be happy to discuss it further with you via PM if you wish.


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Oct 2020)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I deleted your post from the PRes/Wolf thread. While I understand the comment was made in fun and there’s no formal policy wrt the content in question, it wasn’t in line with what’s considered suitable going forward. I’d be happy to discuss it further with you via PM if you wish.



Not necessary, but if you're going to arbitrarily cull a post that's a few days old, a little explanation wouldn't go amiss, as I honestly don't even remember the post.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Oct 2020)

[quote author=BeyondTheNow]and there’s no formal policy wrt the content in question, it wasn’t in line with what’s considered suitable going forward. 
[/quote]

Being one to skate on thin ice myself, is there policy on what's now is considered suitable and what's not? (like if it's recently been changed or something)


----------



## BeyondTheNow (25 Oct 2020)

I’ll do my best to offer reasons for deleting of a post—but it may not happen immediately, time permitting when I’m on.

I assure you, the action was not in the least bit “arbitrary,” as in without reason, nor based on a whim. Moreover, I took action when I noted it. As you know, we’re not all on, at the same time, scanning the same content. 

My intent on offering to discuss things privately with you was to remain discrete. But as you’re openly disconcerted with the way(s) in which DS moderates (I can’t personally speak to the removal of any of your other posts recently), and you say you can’t recall your post, I’ll take this opportunity to offer direction to _everyone_ in order to avoid the removal of future posts.

*Sexual innuendo of any type is not considered appropriate from users during the course of posting.*

Again, I understand that you weren’t intending any particular/specific offence towards anyone. But we aim to maintain an environment which remains as inviting as possible to any/all who may visit this site. 

Edit to add: While this is an ‘unofficial’ site discussing military topics & culture among other things, this is an open/public website and attitudes expressed are still representative of those in uniform. We have to consider that all audiences are taking note of all of our content.


----------



## mariomike (25 Oct 2020)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Being one to skate on thin ice myself, is there policy on what's now is considered suitable and what's not? (like if it's recently been changed or something)



Mike goes into detail here,

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ  
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

and here,

How to engage in political discourse on Army.ca  
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/127903.0.html



			
				BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> *Sexual innuendo of any type will no longer be considered appropriate from users during the course of posting.*



For reference,



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> You will not post any information that is *offensive, defamatory, inaccurate, racist, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law*.
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation,
> 
> Army.ca Staff


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Oct 2020)

Thanks MM, just wasn't sure if there was a change or not.


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Oct 2020)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I’ll do my best to offer reasons for deleting of a post—but it may not happen immediately, time permitting when I’m on.
> 
> I assure you, the action was not in the least bit “arbitrary,” as in without reason, nor based on a whim. Moreover, I took action when I noted it. As you know, we’re not all on, at the same time, scanning the same content.
> 
> ...



Oh, _that_ post, gotcha. Wow, the goalposts have really been moved here, haven't they? There was no "innuendo" in the context of the photo, that I also assume was jettisoned. I own a male pitbull and rub his belly every day. There is no innuendo in that, sexual or otherwise. You really need to lighten up, Francis. Not everything is aimed at demeaning anyone, sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (25 Oct 2020)

Target Up said:
			
		

> Oh, _that_ post, gotcha. Wow, the goalposts have really been moved here, haven't they? There was no "innuendo" in the context of the photo, that I also assume was jettisoned. I own a male pitbull and rub his belly every day. There is no innuendo in that, sexual or otherwise. You really need to lighten up, Francis. Not everything is aimed at demeaning anyone, sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.



I was polite and professional with you, TU. Nice try. If that’s the game you want to play, you’re not going to win. I don’t take kindly to blatant disrespect and condescension when undeserved. Further, your comment in the context it was framed, along with the accompanying content was 100% laden with sexual innuendo, no question. I’m not going to argue this further with you, so you can take some time to rethink your posting style.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Oct 2020)

Target Up said:
			
		

> And just because it's Sunday, and my turn to be audited, a wag of the finger.  If the mods are going to delete a post unilaterally, it would be helpful to know where I posted it, and what it said. I'm old and slowing down and don't keep muck of an eye on a post after it's been sent.  It's a small thing, but gets irksome, especially depending on which mod is manning the radios at any given time, as I seem to attract the ire of a certain few more than the others. No hard feelings, just a minor point.



Target Up, please take a moment to read this thread for the "official" response to the oft asked question "why did my post disappear?"

https://army.ca/forums/threads/90250/post-888219.html#msg888219

Happy to discuss if you still have questions.


----------



## AbdullahD (29 Oct 2020)

Well, I am less active these days.. for many reasons.. regardless I still love this site, mainly, because of how well moder er lets say regulated it is ^^

Keep the good job up guys ^^
Abdullah


----------



## QV (29 Oct 2020)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> Well, I am less active these days.. for many reasons.. regardless I still love this site, mainly, because of how well moder er lets say regulated it is ^^
> 
> Keep the good job up guys ^^
> Abdullah



Yes, good job to those who manage the site. I understand I may stress test the system from time to time with my contrarian views, but I never set out with the intent to "attack" anyone.  And if it is determined that I strayed across the bounds of civility, I'll happily take the Sergeant Major's punishment over the CO's.


----------



## Remius (29 Oct 2020)

QV said:
			
		

> Yes, good job to those who manage the site. I understand I may stress test the system from time to time with my contrarian views, but I never set out with the intent to "attack" anyone.  And if it is determined that I strayed across the bounds of civility, I'll happily take the Sergeant Major's punishment over the CO's.



It's not that you're contrarian.  You're just wrong.   ;D

Kidding.  I don't actually mind when we sparr. 

EDIT: fixed the quote box.  Bruce


----------

